# Union Atlas Sizing dilemma



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I wear a size 11 and 10.5. I have had union Force size L and size M. For me they are interchangeable. My boot fits perfect in both, zero problems, I don’t notice any difference. See my below links I went through exactly what you are now being a size 10.5.

Size Large with size 11








Burton boots/Union bindings fit question


Buying new gear for the first time in 15 years. Got a pair of Burton rulers in size 10. My question is that with the “Reduced foot print” tech where the 10 would have a foot print of a size 9.... would they fit union bindings medium then? It’s tough cause unions seem to go from medium 8-10 and...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Size 11 medium bindings 








Size 11 boots, Medium Union Bindings with pics


Been seeing a lot of “in between medium and large” binding posts. I will show my 2 setups just so people can see what they are getting into. Below the Red/white Bataleon Boss is a 157, 254ww, union force Medium, size 11 32 tm2s After that the green union forces are size large on a 159 evil...




www.snowboardingforum.com


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I’ve since sized down the 10.5. I’d go Large for wide boards to have a larger footbed. Size M for standard width to not have overhang. But again , you prob won’t feel a thing


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Unions have a larger baseplate in general, so if you can fit into the Medium I'd get that so it's compatible with more boards including ones that have a good amount of taper in the tail.


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

BoarderHack89 said:


> I’ve since sized down the 10.5. I’d go Large for wide boards to have a larger footbed. Size M for standard width to not have overhang. But again , you prob won’t feel a thing


Thanks for your help! What exactly will I not feel?
So I should keep the Union Strata in L (not changing to M), because its a 155W (25.8 waist width)? <-- the other post
Well I have to decide between the Jones Flagship 162W (26,3 with 11+ US / 44.5+) and the 161 (25,2 width 8.5-10.5 US / 41.5-44). I don't know whether I should risk the 161 with my 10.5 boots. I think I have to go to a medium binding if going with the 161 tho.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Go wide, my bud has a 161 and it’s very narrow, like 260-261 mm at the back foot.


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Go wide, my bud has a 161 and it’s very narrow, like 260-261 mm at the back foot.


Okay thanks!  But with only 170lbs (78kg) I'm on the lower end of the recommenadtion of the 162W (160-210 lbs. / 73-95 kg.) The 140-190 lbs. / 64-86 kg of the 161 would fit me perfectly.
With 10.5/43.5 I would be still in theri recommendation for boot size 8.5-10.5 US / 41.5-44 tho. 
It sucks to be between sizes all the time


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Malamute isn’t exactly a low profile boot so with 10,5 US they are probably around 31 cm long. With a 0 backfoot angle you’d have 2,5 cm overhang each side. With -15 angle you’d still get 2 cm each side. Forget about proper carving then


----------



## hendrik6687 (Nov 24, 2020)

Yeahti87 said:


> Malamute isn’t exactly a low profile boot so with 10,5 US they are probably around 31 cm long. With a 0 backfoot angle you’d have 2,5 cm overhang each side. With -15 angle you’d still get 2 cm each side. Forget about proper carving then


I have read that it's around 264mm on the back insert. But the Salomon Malamute might even be a 31,5cm so... (I had them in US11 which measured 32,5cm, but I am returning them to US10.5).
SO yeah... I think I'll go with 162W then. Thanks!


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

I am looking at the flagship as well. I’m 6’0 205lbs size 10.5 wide burton photon. I am going to use a Union Force Large. My DOA 158 has Force Mediums. I bought both sizes because like you am right in between at 10.5. Union rep said he’s a 10.5 and uses a M. For wider boards I use a large for a larger footbed.


----------

